# 11.18 LBS Large mouth lake talquin



## gibby (May 13, 2009)

caught this pig useing a zoom speed worm:takephoto and released her after photos and measurements


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

thats a good looking fish! nice job and congrats for letting her go.


----------



## redfishin'JR (Jun 18, 2008)

Is that the best that you could do? oke j/k dangit man, that's a nice fish! :clap


----------



## Last Drop (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice!!!!!!!!!:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## GAGE (Mar 4, 2008)

Very nice and great job on the release~!:bowdown


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice Fish!! Thats a hoss!!


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

that is a stud! congrats!


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

Helluva slab there. Great job. :bowdown


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

That sir is a beast. Nice job on releasing the fish.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Thats a beast, :bowdown great job on catch and release


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

thats a hoss!!! nice job on the catch AND release!!


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

thats a good un:usaflag


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

What a hawg. Beautiful color too. Way to go.:bowdown


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

nice fish and pics!!!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Hell of a first post...very nice:clap:clap:takephoto


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice fish and good job on the picture taking technique. Didnt have to hold that one out at arms length to make her look huge.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Gadzooks!!! That is an awesome bass.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

She looks like she could use some Alka Seltzer !

Will make you a beautiful mount.


----------

